# There are Forces of History at work here....



## Infanteer (3 Dec 2005)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/beyond/view/

Although 2 years old (shot before the battles of Fallujah and Najaf), this is worth watching.  As the one US Commander said, "forces of history are at work", and these tend to be long and enduring (as anyone who has been to the Balkans, Afghanistan, or any other ethnic or tribal fighting pit would know).


----------

